# Two dog problems



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I have a 6 year old female choc. and a 10 month old male yellow, up untill now I have always trained one at a time not together. I knew even befor i got the new pup I was going to have trouble with my female honoring the other dogs retrieve, she is overly intence and feels that every thing that falls is hers to get, wich is my fault, but 99% of the time i train alone so for 6 years now she has got to retrieve every dummy or bird that has been thrown or shot at the time i did'nt see this as a problem because i wasn't planning on getting another dog but i did, so now i have to deal with it. I'm not worried about the pup I think he's going to catch on to this honoring thing but Bria is going to take some work. I am going to join a retriever club this summer so i will have some help but in the mean time i came up with an idea of staking them down(picture below) and taking turns retrieving. We have been doing this for 4 days now and it's getting better every day. If I send the pup and she moves I correct her with the collar and pick her up and put her back in place, tonight I did'nt have to correct her at all..

Do you guys see any problem with this?????

The other problem I have is the command I use for the retrieve "BACK" wasn't a problem and worked fine with one dog but now that i have two it would have been alot better to use there name, with the pup using his name isn't a problem he releases fine with his name, but with Bria I could say any word in the dictionary and she won't budge unless it's "Back" now what do i do??????
Sorry for being long winded but any help or suggestions would be great

Thanks,

Todd[siteimg]3660[/siteimg][/img]


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Re staking:I don't see any problem with it, thats what I would do.

I would continue to use "back" for the older dog and use the other dogs' name and not fight it. In dog training its best not to look for battles they seem to find you anyway.

Shes well trained the way you trained her and changing that 
now can be done, but is not worth the possible and probable confusion it will cause. It would be easier to start change her name to "Back". 
Just kidding about the name :lol:

If you had a training partner and more dogs you could randomly send them with their names and she would probably catch on to the name command but I wouldn't sweat it too much

Pretty dogs by the way :beer: I love labs


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks Bob

Thats what I was thinking keeping her send command the same and start using the pups name for his command up untill now i had been using "Back" with him as well but from now on i will use his Name (his memory seems to be pretty short some days :lol: )


----------



## wirenut (Dec 1, 2005)

I wonder if the dogs name is the best, as it is commonly used as a "come" call. To avoid confusion, maybe try a unique word for the pup such as "fetch" maybe.


----------



## Smitty_mn (Nov 2, 2005)

The dogs name is the best. You really shouldn't be using it to call them in. That is what the whistle is for.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Your staking ida is great. Gradually unhook them from the pole until they will stay without being hooked up. With just he sight of the pole they will stay. Then get the pole away. Use the dogs name for the pup and "back" for the chocolate. Improvise on training the dogs, just try different things. Youcant permanently hurt a lab. Also joining a retriever club is a really fun way to train your dogs correctly plus you get different opinions... GOOD LUCK :beer:


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

Great problem!!!!
Teach this. Place the non-retrieving dog on a lay down. This position means that there will not be any retrieve.
Teach it by placing your dog ina lay down and throwing birds near it. Do not let the dog ever retrieve from the lay down position.
A dog has to go from the lay down position to sit position before making a retrieve. 
Your job is to control him.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Watchm! said:


> Great problem!!!!
> Teach this. Place the non-retrieving dog on a lay down. This position means that there will not be any retrieve.
> Teach it by placing your dog ina lay down and throwing birds near it. Do not let the dog ever retrieve from the lay down position.
> A dog has to go from the lay down position to sit position before making a retrieve.
> Your job is to control him.


 That sounds great!! good advice Watchm! I will have to try that :beer:


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

All good advice.

I would also correct with a healing stick, in place of the collar. Not that using the collar is bad.


----------

